# Will M3 wheels fit my car



## NAYAN (Aug 26, 2008)

I HAVE A 2001 325I 4 DOOR AND I AM LOOKING AT A SET OF M3 WHEELS AND TIRES. I HAVE READ SOME THINGS ABOUT THE OFFSET ( I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THAT IS) AND I WONDER IF THE WHEELS WILL FIT. 

Front wheels are 8JX19, offset 47, 225/40ZR19, BMW PN 36112229650

Rears wheels are 9.5JX19, offset 27, 255/35ZR19, BMW PN 36112229660

THAT IS WHAT THE NEW ONES ARE, BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT I HAVE NOW. I HAVE THE FACTORY 16 WHEELS ON THERE. 

YOU GUYS REALLY KNOW ALOT ABOUT THESE CARS. WE LOVE OURS. 

THANK YOU AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO SHARING INFORMATION!!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

NAYAN said:


> I HAVE A 2001 325I 4 DOOR AND I AM LOOKING AT A SET OF M3 WHEELS AND TIRES. I HAVE READ SOME THINGS ABOUT THE OFFSET ( I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THAT IS) AND I WONDER IF THE WHEELS WILL FIT.
> 
> Front wheels are 8JX19, offset 47, 225/40ZR19, BMW PN 36112229650
> 
> ...


rears wont fit. offset is way too aggressive for the E46.

you can run front rims all around, or get reps with the right offset, but the rears with ET27 will not fit. stock rims are ET47 front, ET 50 rear when staggered.


----------



## NAYAN (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I am looking at another set that are 18X8 for the front and 18X9 in the rear. They are M3 also, but on the website it says the offset for style 67 is 26 for the rear. I have emailed him to ask what the true offset is. Someone told me we could have the fender rolled to work. This is what the ebay ad says

OEM e46 M3 Double Spoke Alloy Wheels Plus Center Caps and Lugs 
Came off a 2002 BMW M3 Coupe 
Set of 4 factory original 
Wheels are M Double spoke style 67, 8x18 front 9x18 rear, in original Shadow Chrome color. Wheels are in very good shape. Notice some curb rash. Tire are Continental ContiSport. Contacts made specifically for the M3 driven 10,000k miles with normal minimal wear. Not sure of the milage but several thousand miles left. Sizes are 225 45 ZR 18 front and 255 40 ZR18 rear. Check dealership for fitmant but should fit most models. 5-bolt, 120mm offset pattern. Centercaps and original locking bolts included. 
Rim Material: alloy Rim Width: 8J Rim Diameter: 18 inches 
# of bolts: 5 Structure: 1 piece Bolt Pattern: 5 x 4.72 or 5 x 120

This is a staggered set - meaning the rear is wider than the front


WILL THESE WORK without modification? Thanks!!!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Probably Won't Work*



NAYAN said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I am looking at another set that are 18X8 for the front and 18X9 in the rear. They are M3 also, but on the offset the seller has 120mm. I have emailed him to ask what the true offset is. This is what the ebay ad says
> 
> OEM e46 M3 Double Spoke Alloy Wheels Plus Center Caps and Lugs
> Came off a 2002 BMW M3 Coupe
> ...


If they are a set of M3 staggered wheels, same problem as before. The offset of the rear wheels is too agressive for your car. The rear wheels will not clear your fenders.


----------



## NAYAN (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you!! What offset would i be looking for to make the M3 work? I just like the way they look. I can get the fenders done if I need to with no hassle. Thanks again!!


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

These are M3 replicas. 18 x 8 all around. No fitment issues.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

NAYAN said:


> Thank you!! What offset would i be looking for to make the M3 work? I just like the way they look. I can get the fenders done if I need to with no hassle. Thanks again!!


you need about an inch more of clearance, i dont think you can roll the fenders that much

custom fender flares, probably cost more than just buying the correct fit wheels


----------



## NAYAN (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all of your help!!


----------



## Rrman (Nov 28, 2008)

*m3 wheel replicas*



Maximus57 said:


> These are M3 replicas. 18 x 8 all around. No fitment issues.


I would like to find some replicas like this to fit my e46 so I need 
the front offsets for all four wheels ...does anyone know a
good place to look?


----------

